# New years in dubai?



## icuraqt70 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi expats!

Going to have a stopover in Dubai for new years on the 28th December departing on the 4th of Jan. Any tips on what area we should stay in and what we should do for new years/if we should book something for new years in advance? Any info you have would be great as my husband and I are a little naïve when it comes to the UAE! We are both around 26 years old and aren't THAT big on drinking, but generally would have one or two for new years, but don't care if we don't!

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It really depends what you're into, there are usually concerts and events going on, but personally NYE is just an excuse to hit people in the pocket - most venues charge 4 times as much for the same thing you can do most nights of the week.

I personally like villa parties and gatherings with friends and avoid all the commercial craziness.


----------



## icuraqt70 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah you're probably not wrong there. We don't mind just dinner and fireworks but I've been looking around and apparently the restaurants all get booked out pretty quick. Just stopping in dubai on a move from Australia to the uk and hoping to avoid the terrible weather in the uk for as long as possible. Will be in dubai from 29th-4th but I'm thinking we should have stopped over in Asia now to save some cash! Too late now flights are booked! Are we safe to stay anywhere within a mile from burj khalifir (can't remember how to spell it hoping you know what I mean)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

That's pretty central, just be aware that you will pay top whack that time of year.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Your biggest problem will be traffic and NYE around the Burj Khalifa will be pretty messy. I`d try to book somewhere nice for a meal that is with walking distance of whichever hotel you`ve booked and then just enjoy watching the carnage. There's usually a decent firework display at the Burj but expect a big crowd and forget going on the metro or by taxi.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> There's usually a decent firework display at the Burj but expect a big crowd and forget going on the metro or by taxi.


I live 10 mins away and have a great view of the Burj. The fireworks are ok but they've cut costs since the opening and certainly not worth the hours of mayhem with the crowds each year.

A hotel nearer Burj Al Arab would be better, they spend loads on their fireworks, charge a premium but can be enjoyed from the nearby free beaches. You could potentially walk down from any of the cheaper hotels in Al Barsha, or get a taxi there and walk back. Shouldn't be too much trouble as everyone will be heading to Burj Khalifa.


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Your biggest problem will be traffic and NYE around the Burj Khalifa will be pretty messy. I`d try to book somewhere nice for a meal that is with walking distance of whichever hotel you`ve booked and then just enjoy watching the carnage. There's usually a decent firework display at the Burj but expect a big crowd and forget going on the metro or by taxi.


I second that!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh yeah - the traffic - total nightmare anywhere really. Watching the fireworks from the Palm or Burj Al Arab from the free beach is a great idea - done that a few times, it's lovely.


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Oh yeah - the traffic - total nightmare anywhere really. Watching the fireworks from the Palm or Burj Al Arab from the free beach is a great idea - done that a few times, it's lovely.


That's a good idea. I will head to a beach this time defiantly!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Wafi mall has a party on their rooftop:

Las Vegas New Year?s Party - Nightlife Events - TimeOutDubai.com

It's a good time..


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

-Geek said:


> I second that!


Thirded. 

Last year they closed off Emaar Blvd at around midday. No traffic in or out, I was going to a party at Burj Al Arab. Complete nightmare to get there, thankfully I stayed up near there that night. Heard from friends who stuck around Downtown that it was complete chaos and the metro was very badly managed. A lot of people ended up just walking.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

there is a concert with Snoop Dog etc at the Meydan


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

there is a concert with Snoop Dog etc at the Meydan


----------



## icuraqt70 (Jul 4, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for all the info guys! So you would all stay near the burj al Arab even if you had a hotel within a mile from burj khalifa on sheik zayed road? I was looking at the radisson blu and four points on sheik zayed haven't looked into the al Arab much yet! I'm so confused. We don't mind lots of people if we can walk to where we want to get to to see the fireworks in downtown (not sure where exactly we want to get to either).

Also thinking of spending a night in Abu Dhabi after New Years, is it worth it and can anyone recommend what part of town we should stay in (near 'something' will do)! 

Thanks all


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

icuraqt70 said:


> Also thinking of spending a night in Abu Dhabi after New Years, is it worth it and can anyone recommend what part of town we should stay in (near 'something' will do)!


Yas-Island is the most happening place around there, plenty of hotels/resorts/events/attractions there and the Ferrari World amusement park... but as mentioned be mindful of the moolah lol .. 

Yas Island | Yas Island Abu Dhabi, a destination unlike any other.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

icuraqt70 said:


> radisson blu and four points on sheik zayed


Both are near downtown and walking distance however you'll have to walk through metro station subways to get here which will be like these clips. Once thing people in Dubai don't like doing is queuing.

The Four Points has a pool bar on it's roof though and nearer, you'll see everything you need to see from there.


----------



## icuraqt70 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks mr Rossi, so you're saying burj khalifa fireworks might be ok if we don't leave the hotel? But if we do decide to leave to get closer to the burj khalifa we have to walk underground to get there and be stuck in what's in those videos! 

I think I'm going to try to stay on a hotel roof rather than attempting to go down, otherwise the first girls post about the free beach near the burj Arab might be the way to go!


----------

